# obama sticker



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

EXACTLY!!


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

:agreed:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL....


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

No doubt...


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

:thinking: where's Donna.....think she should make that and sell em for a fund raiser for M.I.M.B... j/k though it was a thought


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

cojack said:


> :thinking: where's Donna.....think she should make that and sell em for a fund raiser for M.I.M.B... j/k though it was a thought


 
I want one!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

lol but it is true


----------



## Lulu500 (Feb 19, 2009)

That pic was taken in Sarasota, Fl! See there's Arcadia on the sign!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good eye


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

lol


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Slowbama is coming to one of our local community colleges on Monday. They are pretty much shutting down the whole school for the day so that jackass can make his visit.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good grief, sumbish still on the campaign trail.


----------



## JTaylor11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Makes me wanna go buy some shoe polish.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

The chosen one made his visit today. They freaken shut down a bunch of major roads in the city he was in for the whole time he was in town. The brother of a buddy of mine lives in the section that was shut down. He got in his car to go to work at about 10 this morning and made it about 1/2 mile down the road before being pulled over. The cop told him he might as well shut off his engine because he was going to be there a while. When he asked why he was told it was due to the president being in the area. They made him sit there in his car until the the president left the area which was about an hour and a half later. The worst part is where he got pulled over was about a half to three quarters of a mile from where the president was and he was heading away from where he was. Why can't this p.o.s. stay in Washington with the people that kiss his ***, and stop interrupting the lives of the rest of America.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

didn't he win new york lol


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah unfortunately. The democrat always wins NY because of NYC.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Them sum biatches can't make Picante sauce worth a **** either.





Just sayin'

:rockn::rockn:


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

**** straight. Thats why we call them all Cidiots.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

sookiesmacker said:


> Them sum biatches can't make Picante sauce worth a **** either.


LOL i remember them commercials


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

NEW YORK CITY!?


----------



## Sutherngriz (Sep 25, 2009)

haha thats awesome i got one that says Buck Ofama


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

^^ id take one of them for the wheeler


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Great post and very true


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i would buy the first 50 to get them started


----------

